# HR21-100 stuck at Step 1 of 2 Checking Satellite connection



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

I just recently took advantage of the switch to the DirecTV DVR's to take advantage of the extra HD offered.

One of the HR21-100's I got has stopped working and before I called DirecTV I wanted to make sure there was not something I should try.

It has locked up several times requiring me to pull the plug to get it working again but this time it never makes it past the screen that says Step 1 of 2 Checking Satellite connection.

Last night it was once again locked up. The picture and sound was working but it would not respond to remote key presses or pressing buttons on the front of the receiver. Normally when it locked up the screen was black so this time was a little different.

I have unplugged it and replugged it several times. I left it unplugged for 8 or so hours last night but when plugged in this morning it still hangs at the Step 1 of 2 screen.

It is connected to a SWM8 but the other HR21-100 and a H23 are also connected to the same SWM8. The other two receivers are working fine and have never locked up in the two weeks I have had them.

Do I just need to call DirecTV and have them swap the receiver?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Two things you could try...

1. Make sure you have the latest version of software for the receiver. Reboot the receiver (by going into the setup menu, and choosing 'restart receiver'). The blue lights on the front panel will go off as it reboots. As soon as they come back on, press 0-2-4-6-8 on your remote. This will force a download of the latest software version.

2. If that doesn't work, go back into the same setup menu screen, and choose the 'reset everything' option. Be advised that this will totally wipe your receiver (recordings, settings, etc.)... but... if you have to have directv swap it out, you will lose all of those things anyway.

Good luck... and feel free to ask any more questions!!


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't do either of those because it never gets past the Step 1 of 2 screen. I never get access to the menus anymore.

I guess I will just call DirecTV and arrange for a swap.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

kdonnel said:


> I can't do either of those because it never gets past the Step 1 of 2 screen. I never get access to the menus anymore.
> 
> I guess I will just call DirecTV and arrange for a swap.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


Oh... Ok... Sorry about that... I guess I misread your original post and thought you were able to get to where the picture and sound was working.

Then there is one last thing you can try. As you plug the unit in, hold down the down arrow and the record button on the front of the receiver. This will force a format.

Good luck!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kdonnel said:


> I can't do either of those because it never gets past the Step 1 of 2 screen. I never get access to the menus anymore.
> 
> I guess I will just call DirecTV and arrange for a swap.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


on the remote: press and hold the "info" button. This will/should get you into the menu.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Oh... Ok... Sorry about that... I guess I misread your original post and thought you were able to get to where the picture and sound was working.
> 
> Then there is one last thing you can try. As you plug the unit in, hold down the down arrow and the record button on the front of the receiver. This will force a format.
> 
> Good luck!


Why so drastic?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Why so drastic?


Because the unit won't boot. It's better than calling for a replacement...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> on the remote: press and hold the "info" button. This will/should get you into the menu.


From the Step 1 of 2 screen??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Because the unit won't boot. It's better than calling for a replacement...


"But" going into the menu, can be done with the remote, so why not go through a few steps before that?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "But" going into the menu, can be done with the remote, so why not go through a few steps before that?


If the unit won't boot, I'm confused of how he's supposed to get into the menu...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> From the Step 1 of 2 screen??


You may be right, and this only works at the searching for signal screen.

To the OP: make sure you have only the minimum cables connected. Sometimes a network cable can cause this.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> To the OP: make sure you have only the minimum cables connected. Sometimes a network cable can cause this.


good point... didn't think about that...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Another thing to try is using the red button reset [under the card access door] and disconnecting the SWM cable.
See if this "puppy" will boot with only a video cable connected.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

Well I haven't called yet so I will try some of these suggestions.

I do have a network cable attached.

I will try to boot without that.

Then I will try the red button reset with no satellite cable attached.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

kdonnel said:


> I do have a network cable attached.
> 
> I will try to boot without that.
> 
> Then I will try the red button reset with no satellite cable attached.


Aha! I think the network cable may be the culprit, although I thought recent upgrades have eliminated the problem.

Once rebooted and through the startup procedure you should be able to plug in the network cable.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok.

I booted without the network cable and it still stuck on the 1 of 2 page.

I tried holding down the info button on the remote and the receiver and neither gets you to a menu.

I tried disconnecting the network cable and the satellite cable and pushed the red button.

It still stuck on the 1 of 2 screen.

Lastly I tried plugging the satellite cable back in and booted one more time. Now it is stuck on the Almost there just a few more seconds screen.

I guess I will try the down arrow and record button before calling for a swap but it sounds like a swap is in order.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

Another update.

I tried the down arrow and record while plugging it in.

It made it past the 1 of 2 screen.

It never went to a 2 or 2 screen but the screen did go black.

How long do I wait? Is it doing something?


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

I can think of one other thing to try.

Make sure that both ends of your satellite cable(s) are connected tightly.

I have had problems in the past, where a cable was not connected tightly and worked it way loose enough to lose the connection.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

Now I am trying the 0 2 4 6 8 software update.

It found 0255 and is downloading.

It seems to have been on 97% a long time though.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

Continuing the blow by blow....

It reached 100% and is now on the 1 of 2 screen again.....


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

Still there...


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

I gave up.

I called DirecTV. I should have a new/refurbished receiver on Monday or Tuesday and a recovery kit to return this one.


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

I got my replacement HR21-700 today.

That was fast!

It is hooked up and working fine.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

kdonnel said:


> I got my replacement HR21-700 today.
> 
> That was fast!
> 
> It is hooked up and working fine.


Good stuff! Glad you got it take care of quickly! :biggthump


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

I had a similiar issue with my Hr21-100, sometimes it would not turn on and also if it did turn on it would not respond to the remote This happened around 7 times in 2 weeks, I finally gave up and called direct tv they sent me the hr-21-700 refurb and all as been good since then.


----------

